# Termin für 5. BBNR steht fest



## opticyclist (9. Juni 2011)

Termin für 5. BBNR steht festDer Termin für das 5. Beerfellemer Buckel Nunner Renne steht fest. Das beliebte Downhill-Rennen des Bikepark Beerfeldens findet dieses Jahr *vom 23. bis 25. September* statt. Also diesen Termin schon mal vormerken.
Termin für 5. BBNR steht festDer Termin für das 5. Beerfellemer Buckel Nunner Renne steht fest. Das beliebte Downhill-Rennen des Bikepark Beerfeldens findet dieses Jahr *vom 23. bis 25. September* statt. Also diesen Termin schon mal vormerken.

Der Termin für das 5. Beerfellemer Buckel Nunner Renne steht fest. Das beliebte Downhill-Rennen des Bikepark Beerfeldens findet dieses Jahr *vom 23. bis 25. September* statt. Also diesen Termin schon mal vormerken.
Alle weiteren Informationen sowie das Anmeldeformular zum Rennen folgen im Spätsommer auf dieser Webseite.


----------



## sharky (14. Juni 2011)

hängt deine copy ´n paste funktion oder wieso steht da mehrfach das gleiche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (17. Juni 2011)

damit mans auch wirklich gelesen und verstanden hat


----------



## widdy75 (5. August 2011)

Wie läuft denn das mit der Klasseneinteilung ,also ab was für einem alter man in welcher Klasse starten kann/darf???


----------



## jan84 (6. August 2011)

Und was hats mit den verschiedenen Rennen ("Superenduro", DH1, DH2, Masters) auf sich?


----------



## jatschek (6. August 2011)

Wieso wartet ihr nicht einfach mal ab. Alle Details wirds erst Mitte/Ende August geben. Der oben gepostete Termin hat auch keine Gültigkeit mehr, das Rennen wurde auf Oktober verschoben.


----------



## widdy75 (6. August 2011)

Ja das ist schon klar,aber so hat man halt was vorab zu diskutieren! ;-)


----------



## jan84 (8. August 2011)

jatschek schrieb:


> Wieso wartet ihr nicht einfach mal ab. Alle Details wirds erst Mitte/Ende August geben. Der oben gepostete Termin hat auch keine Gültigkeit mehr, das Rennen wurde auf Oktober verschoben.



Planung ... Rennen oder Techniktraining ist bei mir die Frage und je früher das geklärt ist desto leichter wird alles logistische ... Damit wäre deine Frage aber nichtmehr rhetorisch ... 

grüße,
Jan


----------

